# My Greatest catch ever!



## Crankworm (Sep 30, 2010)

I know they won't qualify for a state record or any trophies, heck they aren't ever the largest I've caught but these are the ones I'm most proud of. Here's my wife posing for the camera.


Waylon 3lbs 15oz
Victoria 3lbs 12oz


----------



## fender66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow...that's AWESOME! Congrats to you all! Let the fun begin.

I've been called a lot of things in my life. Some of which are not all that favorable. But...my favorite has always been DADDY!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Sep 30, 2010)

those little one are all trophies congrads


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats my man. :beer: Tiny weights for sure............... 

Everything good though?


----------



## Crankworm (Sep 30, 2010)

Everything is going well. They were born monday morning, Victoria spend her first day on a ventilator but they are now breathing on their own and starting to eat.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations! Catching a double is rare and so special.


----------



## Brine (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Man!

Prayers sent for your new family for good health!


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats.

Kids are the best modification to any family. 

Looking like they are both keepers. :mrgreen:


----------



## breachless (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats for sure! Did you have any prior to this? My little girl is 7 months old now, and I can tell you it has been a BLAST. Not easy by any means, and I can't imagine twins, but on the whole, being a dad is the greatest thing I will ever do with my life and I wouldn't trade the chaotic life changes that come with it for anything in the world.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Bro - 

Just wait until they turn 8- my god....tis why I fish  Just kidding


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats, welcome to fatherhood. Pull up a chair and grab a beer (on second thought, a nap sounds better).


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats - that's wonderful


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats! Those trophies get bigger each year!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats. =D> 

Definitely keepers.


----------



## lbursell (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations !
Back during the Great Depression, a reporter was interviewing a woman with 13 children. He asked her how she divided her love among so many kids. Her reply: "You don't divide love. Love multiplies."

You just got X's 2.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome man....Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, a two for one, congrats. =D> 

I found one of those under my car trailer tongue a couple years ago, had to give him up though. :shock: 

Made the news, mom went to jail, it all worked out in the end.

Keep'em and cherish'em
Jamie


----------



## KMixson (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on the pair. Brother and sister are going to be close.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2010)

WTG - awesome and God bless


----------



## cali27 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats to you and your wife. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## brmurray (Sep 30, 2010)

congrats. I use to work in a high risk NICU here in Marietta. How early were they 32-33 weeks? At 3 pounds each, they will be wanting to go fishing in no time! :beer: :beer:


----------



## lswoody (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!! Will be be praying for all of you. Children are a Blessing from the Lord.


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 1, 2010)

brmurray said:


> congrats. I use to work in a high risk NICU here in Marietta. How early were they 32-33 weeks? At 3 pounds each, they will be wanting to go fishing in no time! :beer: :beer:



You know your stuff, we made it 32 weeks. the wife got to spend the last 4 in the hospital due to my boy causing a rupture. We are happy to have gotten as far along as we did. I've already been asking the nurses when do they think the kids can hit the water with me


----------



## Zum (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm alittle late but congradulations.
Best wishes for you and your growing family.


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats that is very awesome.


----------



## sum-kina (Oct 2, 2010)

CONGRATS ON THE LIL ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## perchin (Oct 2, 2010)

Great catch for sure.. =D>


----------



## switchback (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats! Will be one of the best memories you'll ever have!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats! :beer: You are going to have your hands full, get sleep while you still can


----------



## fish devil (Oct 6, 2010)

:twisted: Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------

